# Easiest to Put on Fighting Babies



## mysisalina (May 21, 2016)

First I have to say I was in childcare for 20+ years before having my own children, I know all about different behaviors and tricks!! But I swear my girls fight more than anyone I've known when it comes to diapering and they are strong and make the process take sooooo long. I've tried every trick, they don't buy into it 

So what I'm curious about (okay I'm super in poverty so I have to be frugal.....) is a diaper cover that I can essentially stuff my flats into and velcro on my little wild thing as she fights me. So it would feel like putting a disposable rather than trying not to unfold a folded flat before it gets pinned on. Now, even disposables are near impossible to get on but they ARE easier by a touch! So what's a great diaper cover for this? Is this considered a hybrid? She only has two bummis pull on covers and I've put the wool on the back burner.... so when one gets soiled it's a mad dash to get it clean/dry before the next one gets soiled. I have to get something so I thought maybe a slightly easier solution if it could be very inexpensive. the bummis pull on covers are only around $7-$8 to compare.

thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

Pull on covers are very hard to use with a squirming baby. I would buy a couple velcro waterproof covers and just lay the prefold inside them. You can wipe them with a washcloth each time you change the prefold out and at night you can wash them in the sink with warm soapy water and hang them to dry. If you don’t have enough of prefolds you can even buy towels from Goodwill to use.


----------

